# flounder rigs



## fishingbee (Jun 30, 2009)

anyone know how to make flounder rigs? please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Egg sinker, bead, #5 swivel, 24" 30 lb mono leader, #2-3/0 hook depending on bait.


----------



## fishingbee (Jun 30, 2009)

how do you make flounder jigs?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a thread I made on how to tie bucktails.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51526


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Flounder*



SmoothLures said:


> Egg sinker, bead, #5 swivel, 24" 30 lb mono leader, #2-3/0 hook depending on bait.[/QUOTE
> Ditto;
> 
> Plus Bull minnow or live shrimp.
> ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> Egg sinker, bead, #5 swivel, 24" 30 lb mono leader, #2-3/0 hook depending on bait.


That's one way, but there are several ways you can make them depending on you application. I use this version as well as two others depending where I am fishing.


----------

